# Custom Lure Secrets revealed **Clear Coat**



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

So o what's the secret am I missing something


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

The "clear coat" 


gino said:


> So o what's the secret am I missing something


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Not everybody knows what clear coat to use and are using a 2 part A&B. Hope it's helpful to those who don't know the 411


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Curious as to how well this holds up over time compared to E-Tex 2 part epoxy. I haven't found a one part coating that I'm thrilled with. They either yellow too fast or they're not as durable.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

This is very durable does not yellow and gets rock hard, it can be thinned down for multiple coats as well


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> This is very durable does not yellow and gets rock hard, it can be thinned down for multiple coats as well


What do you thin it with? Do you like to brush it on or dip? Or depends on the item?


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Brush it on is good, it's self leveling as log as you have a rack that spins you can avoid it clogging up the holes.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------

